# Silverfish?



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi all,

I think one of the plants I bought must have had a silverfish (i think that's what they are called...flat silver bug thing) in the dirt. I noticed it in my tank.

I think it's too big for a frog to eat and I certainly don't want my tank to be infested with them.

I was wondering if there's only one in there should I be worried?

Thanks

-DT


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A relative of the silverfish, the firebrat, is actually used as a frog food over in the UK, I wouldn't be worried. In the humidity it probibly won't last long, and since your frogs aren't paper, they should be ok. As long as its actually a silverfish!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Silverfish are notorious for eating the glue out of books, not the paper...

And they prefer a humid environment, unlike firebrats. However, unless you are storing glue or books in your tanks, I doubt anything in them is in danger from the silverfish.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Catfur said:


> However, unless you are storing glue or books in your tanks


You caught me!!! I thought no one would ever know!!!!!!

Oh, and if you are worried just pull it out and keep and eye out for any more. 

Jordan


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmm I just googled silverfish and I'm not so sure it's the same bug. This one is one of the bugs you'd find under a rock in the backyard or the woods and it looks like an armored oval shaped silver colored bug


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Isopod? Link to Google Image Search 
If so, they're great for your tanks.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Armored oval shaped bug? Sounds like an isopod (aka woodlice, aka roly-poly, aka sowbug), these are typically harmless and make great terrarium janitors. They usually eat decaying plant matter and fungus stuff.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds a lot like an isopod. Great for your tanks. If you got lucky and there are several of them in your tank, they may start breeding and the nymphs make GREAT frog food.


----------



## bigphish (Sep 25, 2005)

If I find some sow bugs outside is it okay to catch them and throw them in a viv? 

--Steve


----------

